# Need help with shipping (bigcartel)



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

So I need some help with shipping my products.

I've got my big cartel shop set up, and right now my shipping is set up as the price for a small flat rate envelope (big enough for 1-2 shirts), and that works for now, but when people start ordering more than 1 per purchase that's where I run into trouble.

I'm not sure how or what I should charge/setup in the shipping information and how I need to go about calculating that due to having to use different size boxes.

Will I need to just buy a scale and poly mailers, and print the postage from PayPal, or just stick with the flat rate boxes?

This is the only part that has really confused me, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can ship 1 smaller sized shirt cheaper than the flat rate charge.

Does BC allow you to charge shipping by weight? If so, that's the best way to go to make sure you are always charging the correct postage. Weigh each of your sizes separately along with the inserts you will include and the envelope. For example a small shirt is 6oz plus inserts and envelope at 1oz so you would designate a small shirt as weighing 7oz. Do that for each of your sizes and you're done.


----------



## SlightlyBlended (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a good question. I've been trying to figure it out myself. BC imports your PayPal settings, so everything is done through PayPal.


----------



## jdr (Dec 18, 2010)

There's a setting in bigcartel where you you can make the shipping X for the first item, and Y for each additional item. I think it's on the admin / add product page. For example: $3.95 for 1 item and $1.00 for each additional item.

This is a helpful thread for shipping (there are several others too): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t71951.html


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've found the option about shipping one shirt cost $xx.xx, and then another is an extra $1.00 or whatever. Wish they would have done a weight option.


----------

